# Crypt Parva or Pygmy Chain Sword?



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

parva would take FOREVER to fill in a "carpet", even under the BEST of conditions.

Just a thought.roud:


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

ChadRamsey said:


> parva would take FOREVER to fill in a "carpet", even under the BEST of conditions.
> 
> Just a thought.roud:


Yeah the crypt parva takes forever to grow. Easy to manage carpeting plants are glossostigma and Dwarf pennywort. The neat thing about these plants is you can pull the rhizome cleanly out of the substrate to keep it trimmed or organized at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## iLOVEnanos (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok ok! Thanks! I didn't realize that would be an option with no CO2


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

I looked at my aquarium log and realized it took about a year to fill the front og my 2 feet cube where glosso took about 2 months in the same area

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Your tank is really too small for chain sword, I think.

But since it IS so small, you could pick up 5-6 pots of C. parva and fill in the front area. Heck, you could get 10 pots at $4 or less per pot and make a nice-looking carpet.


----------



## iLOVEnanos (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks! I am thinking of either doing the C. parva or the Dwarf Pennywort. I don't need it to be a full carpet, but I feel like this tank needs something upfront.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

I've got a C. parva carpet growing in my 20L. I'm approaching two months since I planted it. The plants that completely melted have been the slowest growers, having just recently begun to put out new leaves. The rest of the parva has done much better with some plants having two-four new leaves. It is definitely a slow grower, but I love the look of it! As Jake suggested you could easily pick up ten or more pots for $4 or less each and have a instacarpet, even with melting!


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Some forms of C. x lucens stay as small as C. parva yet grow much faster.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

parva is by far my fave and i plan to get quite a bit more of it once i get setteled and tanks back. ive had both pygmy chain and parva and like the looks of parva better. and man can it get a root system on it


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

I like how parva looks in my tank:



















~Cris


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

Yup, parva looks best. In my 5 gallon low light tank it grows around a leaf every 2 months. I just cram a lot of them to produce a carpet. It is also low maintenance.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

somewhatshocked said:


> Your tank is really too small for chain sword, I think.
> 
> But since it IS so small, you could pick up 5-6 pots of C. parva and fill in the front area. Heck, you could get 10 pots at $4 or less per pot and make a nice-looking carpet.


This is what I did in my Fluval Ebi. I bought a boat load of C. parva and created an instant carpet. C. parva is one of my favorite foreground plants.


----------

